# BCC licence question



## kriszi (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi everyone. 
I'd like to find a solution for a challange I've got.

I live in the UK right now, and keep "Boa Constrictor Constrictor"-s from the suriname locality, with birth certificates...

These animals are like family to me, It took me 12years to get them 

I'm about to move to Cairns QLD in January, and I'd like to find the way to legally import my two BCC.

It's not like I pose a risk to the enviroment... as I'm willing to take full responsibility whatever happens, chip them for identificaton purposes, keep them in locked enclosures in locked room.. I'm not an amateur with Boa Constrictors. 

In this matter money is not an issue, I'm willing to pay the price for it.

I want to do it the legal way.

So can you help me out here? 
What kind of licence do I need there to be allowed to keep BCC there?
( scientific, research,...)

Thanks,
Krisztian


----------



## Ambush (Jun 21, 2013)

You cant bring in them at all unless you are a zoo


----------



## junglepython2 (Jun 21, 2013)

You have zero chance of bringing them in legally, whether you own a zoo or not.


----------



## kriszi (Jun 21, 2013)

So the only way to bring them into the country is via a zoo?
If a zoo import the animal is there any licence which approves me to take care of them for example as "outsourcing" this responsibility to me...


----------



## kriszi (Jun 21, 2013)

Even a zoo cant import exotics?


----------



## junglepython2 (Jun 21, 2013)

There is no chance of a zoo getting approval to import your snakes. There is more red tape then most people think (years often) and even then they almost certainly would knock back any applications for a common snake like a Boa constrictor that could be sourced locally from confiscations in raids.


----------



## scorps (Jun 21, 2013)

Absolutely no way your bringing them here legally regardless of what ever loop holes people come up with, it just wont happen.

Sorry...


----------



## kriszi (Jun 21, 2013)

the confiscated BCC are not pure locality animals


----------



## Ambush (Jun 21, 2013)

kriszi no way in the world at all... cant even bring native back into the country


----------



## kriszi (Jun 21, 2013)

Even a private zoo which has a purpose of displaying the different BC localities cant?


----------



## Ambush (Jun 21, 2013)

No


----------



## RedFox (Jun 21, 2013)

No zoos tend to just have one boa if any at all. There is very little if any interest on showing different localities of exotic reptiles. Zoo don't even tend to show different localities of our natives. 

We have very strict animal import regulations here as we have some very sensitive native populations who have being harmed by other introduced animals. There is no way you could legally bring your boas with you.


----------



## lizardwhisperer (Jun 22, 2013)

Surely you can find a good home for the BCC (locally) and if you are still determined to have pythons as pets, there are stacks of beautiful animals (that are natives) that you can buy here once you have your permit to keep wild life here.

We don't need or want exotics here (look at what cane frogs, feral and PET cats are doing, foxes are doing, rabbits have done, are doing and what excaped BCCs are doing the SE USA (Florida)).

The penalties are very large for anyone caught bringing exotics into Australia. Don't even think about smuggling it into the country.


----------



## kriszi (Jun 22, 2013)

I get your point, and to be honest I think it is a good thing that the authorities protect the wildlife in Australia, 

I think that would be nice to let the professionals keep whatever they want, under supervision of course. 

As I said they are family to me, I wanted to keep them since I was 12years old.

I will keep some native species of course 

I did thought that it'd be tough to find a way to import them to the country the proper way, but I'm not a guy who gives up easily.


----------



## kriszi (Jun 22, 2013)

some atheris would be okay ;-)

no smuggling


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jun 22, 2013)

As others have suggested, don't even bother trying to get an exception for your snakes. It just won't happen. To correct a few misconceptions, reptiles can be imported for bona fide zoological and scientific purposes, for example the Reptile Park imported Veiled Chameleons not long ago, and Venom Supplies in SA has a large number of exotic venomous species from which they produce various venom compounds for scientific use throughout the world. The justification process and the import protocols are complex and long winded, but do not apply, ever, to private individuals.

Jamie


----------



## Hamalicious (Jul 8, 2013)

kriszi said:


> I did thought that it'd be tough to find a way to import them to the country the proper way, but I'm not a guy who gives up easily.



Sorry mate but this is a situation that you should just give up. It's not worth wasting your time and effort and, please don't take offence, but we don't want them here. We Australians love our country and out wildlife, we don't want any exotics ruining it for us.


----------



## Jacknife (Jul 9, 2013)

The term 'zero chance' has never been more apt.


----------

